# U PLUS TWO (pashley or other)



## parkerc (21 Sep 2008)

We are looking for a Pashley U-PLUS-Two or similar to transport a 7 and 5 year olds to and from school each day.

Pashley have stopped making these two wheel (hence stable) trailer bikes. 

Though stable they have a max weight which mist limit the time they can be used.

Hopefully this means someone has a 2nd hand one for sale.

We are in kent but will collect from any UK location. 

Chris


----------



## Roy (27 Sep 2008)

Hi Chris, we have a U+2 for sale. £250. We are in Reading. Roy


----------



## parkerc (28 Sep 2008)

*To Roy*

Roy 
I have sent you a private message

Chris


----------

